# Butchers Choice Cat Food



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

There was an article about this company in one of the Sunday newspapers. The article said that it this firm made good quality dog food without added gluten etc.

So I emailed them and asked whether they did the same for cats. This their reply:



> The quick answer to your question is 'Yes' we do make cat food too...we have been making our Butcher's Classic Cat food for years, it is a great food that completely follows our all natural ethos with no Soya, cereals, bulking agents, gluten, preservatives, artificial flavouring or colourings. Classic comes highly recommended by vets, breeders and cat owners like yourself looking for a more natural dinner.
> 
> As we are predominately known as a dog food company and Classic sort of ticks over by itself we don't have the website up and running and advertising is...well, to be honest...nil! Our office is a serious advocate for the underdog (excuse the phrase) and it is starting to rub off on our marketing team...cat food is being reviewed and hopefully the line will be extended at some point in the future...so, watch this space!
> 
> ...


Has anybody used this at all?

and here is the DOG website for this product: Butcher's


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Well i've never seen that in Asda, lol, you live and learn I used to feed it to the dog at one time, but he stopped eating it, but then he's fussy
Thanks for that info Jane*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes, my cats used to like the meat flavours but the food didn't suit my cats. gave them the runs.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't know they did cat food. I've seen the dog food but will have to look out for cat's.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Classic is recommended for cats with gingivitis, as colours and preservatives have been found to aggrevate the condition and Classic doesn't contain any of those.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

yes, this isn't a bad food, it's difficult to get hold of in supermarkets though - the only place i can get it locally is Wilkinson's. My Asda used to have it, but not any more.



Janee said:


> There was an article about this company in one of the Sunday newspapers. The article said that it this firm made good quality dog food without added gluten etc.
> 
> So I emailed them and asked whether they did the same for cats. This their reply:
> 
> ...


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I have found the local Waitrose stocks the fish variety.

It costs just under £3 for 6 cans @ 400g each

So far cats like it.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Saikou said:


> Classic is recommended for cats with gingivitis, as colours and preservatives have been found to aggrevate the condition and Classic doesn't contain any of those.


Can you tell me who makes Classic cat food and were can I buy it??:001_smile:


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I sometimes feed this food to my cats, I can get it in my local Sainsburys.

It is very good and reasonably priced. My cats don't like the fish varieties much but love the meaty ones.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

may said:


> Can you tell me who makes Classic cat food and were can I buy it??:001_smile:


It's advertised on the ASDA website. I don't know about any other supermarkets, stores that sell it.








Thats what the cans look like.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

I used to get it for my lot, they sell it in sainsburys, good for teeth and gums apparently, cheaper than most food too.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I just got a mixed 24 @ 400g tins at Asda - fish and meat varieties! :thumbsup:

And it cost......£7.78!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I found Classic in PAH today and it lists the usual 'meat and animal derivatives' and seemed to only have 4% meat or fish. I thought from reading previous threads that this was the sort of food to avoid?

Am a confused Lump now


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> yes, this isn't a bad food, it's difficult to get hold of in supermarkets though - the only place i can get it locally is Wilkinson's. My Asda used to have it, but not any more.


I think that it is mostly protein and minerals but no bulking such as grain/gluten etc. Derivatives is probably stuff humans wouldn't eat but is fine for cats.

Yes i know what you mean - like Whiskas is only 4% meat but is not seen as being a 'good' food because it includes veg/wheat/rice maybe to bulk.


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

I guess sugar and too much salt is not good too. It seems like butchers classic is ok and I shall try Oscar on some to balance out some more expensive foods.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

yes, it's not ideal but a lot better than Whiskas etc, that have artifical colours / additives. My cats like it and as you say it;s good to balance out the more expensive foods.



oscarthecat said:


> I guess sugar and too much salt is not good too. It seems like butchers classic is ok and I shall try Oscar on some to balance out some more expensive foods.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I've since got some more tins of this and the cats seem ok on it now. It say min 4% meat. Is it ok to give along side higher meat content food? It's just one of my siamese loves this food and isn't keen on some of the others... It's also handy to have in and easy to get from my local sainsburys if I didn't fancy a trip to Pets @ Home or something....


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I managed to get some in my local Tesco the other day. It seems popular too as I had the last pack of meat flavours on the shelf!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

It does seem very popular and to be honest I think it looks quite tasty too. Mine do seem to enjoy it. They eat it all, not just the jelly :cursing:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I don't see why not, if your cats like it and they're also getting other foods and cooked meat too. It's a reasonably priced food and a lot better than some well known brands.



Biawhiska said:


> I've since got some more tins of this and the cats seem ok on it now. It say min 4% meat. Is it ok to give along side higher meat content food? It's just one of my siamese loves this food and isn't keen on some of the others... It's also handy to have in and easy to get from my local sainsburys if I didn't fancy a trip to Pets @ Home or something....


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I know this is a old post, but I think Butchers Classic is great! All my cats love it and it doesnt have any rubbish in it, and its well priced!


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

its stocked online here:

Wet Cans - Amazing Animal Accessories - Pet Accessories, Pet Beds, Pet


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yep mine are still loving it, though they don't like the fish flavours.


----------



## ToriasKitten (May 6, 2009)

Does anyone know whether you can feed Butchers Choice or Classic tinned food to kittens between 6 and 12 months old?

My kittens are both 4 months old (one is an Asian and the other Bengal/Chinchilla X) and are fed on Applaws, Almo Nature, Natures Menu, Bozita cartons, fresh meat and scrambled eggs. This is suitable at the moment because they don't eat very much, but these brands are very expensive and I am searching for a cheaper, more economical brand without scrimping on nutrician and goodness as they reach the 6 months mark.

Any advise will be welcomed.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Yes, it would be fine to feed them Classic. It's good in that it doesn't have colours and preservatives, but it still only contains 4% meat (or fish) - the rest is "meat and animal derivatives". I wouldn't want to feed a cat solely on a food like that, so I'd suggest continuing with the others (which are far better quality) for at least part of your kittens' diet.

A Bengal Chinchilla cross sounds intriguing - I breed Asians BTW and can't be that far from you 



ToriasKitten said:


> Does anyone know whether you can feed Butchers Choice or Classic tinned food to kittens between 6 and 12 months old?
> 
> My kittens are both 4 months old (one is an Asian and the other Bengal/Chinchilla X) and are fed on Applaws, Almo Nature, Natures Menu, Bozita cartons, fresh meat and scrambled eggs. This is suitable at the moment because they don't eat very much, but these brands are very expensive and I am searching for a cheaper, more economical brand without scrimping on nutrician and goodness as they reach the 6 months mark.
> 
> Any advise will be welcomed.


----------



## ToriasKitten (May 6, 2009)

Thank you for the advice, it's always a worry when you want to feed your cats healthy food, but I have never been a fan of whiskers/felix, which are supposed to be premier high street brands having read things about vegetable proteins and maize being added to cat foods. Cats are carnivors at the end of the day, so why do manufacturers fill their foods up with carbs?

what difference is 'meat and animal derivatives' compared to 'meat'?

I'd love to breed Asians, they're so beautiful. The Bengal Chinchilla cross was a 'gorgeous' accident! She's very placid, sweet loving and friendly with amazing silver and black bengal marbling. Lucky that the personality of the chinchilla came through as I believe bengals can be very boistrous and naughty!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Animal derivatives:

As per UK standards this is informative:

http://www.food.gov.uk/multimedia/pdfs/petfood.pdf

Note that this is from a UK government body.

This may be of interest for further research:

http://www.food.gov.uk/foodindustry/farmingfood/animalfeed/animalfeedlegislation


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I agree that Butcher'sClassic is OK, reasonably priced and my cats will eat it. Maybe it is better quality than some of the other stuff. But why do I keep reading it contains no colouring? I've just bought some today (Ocean Fish in Jelly) and it clearly states "contains EC permitted colourants". Have they changed the recipe?


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

when oh mam found a cat she bought some of this and gave us some.
i have to say i wasnt impressed. it is not high in meat content and it looks awful, very gloopy and jst not nice at all.

sheldon didnt look twice at it


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Here is the analysis off the back of a Butcher's Classic tin of Chicken in Jelly:

Ingredients:
meat and animal derivateves (chicken min 4%), minerals, contains EC permitted colourants

Typical analysis:

protein 8.5%; oil 5%; ash 2%; fibre 0.5%; moisture 82%; vitamin A, D3, E.

It says on the tin: no cereal, no soya, preservative free.

*Ingredients of Bozita from Zooplus site:*

Ingredients:
Haddock: 
chicken, haddock (> 4%), pork, beef, minerals, egg, carrots, ß-1,3/1,6 glucan

Perch: 
chicken, perch (> 4%), pork, beef, minerals, egg, paprika, ß-1,3/1,6 glucan

Crayfish: 
chicken, crayfish (> 4%), pork, beef, minerals, egg, dill, ß-1,3/1,6 glucan

Minced beef:
chicken, beef (> 4%), pork, minerals, egg, paprika, ß-1,3/1,6 glucan

Beef liver: 
chicken, beef liver (> 4%), pork, minerals, egg, carrots, ß-1,3/1,6 glucan

Rich in Chicken:
chicken (50%), pork, sodium chloride, carrots, yeast

Chicken liver: 
chicken (> 4% chicken liver), pork, beef, minerals, egg, carrots, ß-1,3/1,6 glucan

Rabbit:
chicken, rabbit (> 4%), pork, sodium chloride, carrots, yeast

More expensive but note that apart from Rich in chicken - the main meat is min 4%

Unfortunately the ingredients on the pack are in ?Swedish

*And Hi-Life which says 60% meat/fish content*

Turkey & Chicken Nutritional Information
Protein (%) 11 
Oils and Fats (%) 2 
Fibre (%) 0.5 
Ash (%) 2 
Moisture (%) 83 
VitA (IU/kg) 2200 
VitD3 (IU/kg) 250 
VitE (as alphatocopherol) (IU/kg) 50 
Copper (as cupric sulphate) (IU/Kg) 1 
Calcium (%) N/A 
Phosphorous (%) N/A 
Sodium (%) N/A 
Magnesium (%) N/A 
Beta Carotene (mg/kg) N/A 
Taurine (mg/kg) N/A

http://www.hilifepet.co.uk/osb/itemdetails.cfm/ID/148
............................................

I feed my cats a combo of both and raw (which only two will eat ). Poo is solid, and non-smelly, and small.

Many posters have advocated wet food (any wet food) versus dry because wet contains a lot of moisture which is seen as being 'good'.


----------



## venusspirit (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh I saw this in my local sainsburies today -stuck right as the bottom and I didnt give it another look as packaging looked like a cheap brand - just show how easily we are swayed!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

R & L Pet Products, who sell Bozita at cat shows, claim that it is over 90% meat.......... I did tell them this was nonsense recently 
They don't sell the Rich in Chicken variety, that's the one I usually get from zooplus.



Janee said:


> Here is the analysis off the back of a Butcher's Classic tin of Chicken in Jelly:
> 
> Ingredients:
> meat and animal derivateves (chicken min 4%), minerals, contains EC permitted colourants
> ...


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Looking at the 'typical analysis' gives a better idea as you can compare more easily as it is broken down to a percentage. Note that the moisture is a high percentage in both Butchers and Hi Life. 

Meat deriviatives are not necessarily 'bad' if regularised via Food Standards.

Note that Hi Life protein is 3% points higher than Classic and this is 'good' and is reflected in the higher cost.

Out of interest I tried to find Whiskas and Felix nutritional analysis on their websites ------ and couldn't.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

This is from my link further up on pet food legislation in the UK:

The labelling requirements for pet food are less onerous than those for feed for farmed livestock. For livestock, the ingredients must be declared individually in descending order by weight, but pet food manufacturers have the option to declare them by category -- e.g., "meat and animal derivatives", "oils and fats", "cereals", "vegetable protein extracts". Declaration by categories allows for fluctuations in the supply of the raw materials used and provides flexibility for labelling ingredients without incurring unreasonable cost.

Feed labelling legislation also permits manufacturers to draw particular attention to the presence of absence of a particular ingredient and to provide information over and above the statutory minimum with which purchasers must be provided (analytical declarations for protein, fibre, etc.; the name and address of the manufacturer). This additional information is subject to certain safeguards, e.g. that it should not mislead purchasers, not make medicinal claims, and must concern objective and quantifiable factors which can be substantiated. *Thus a pet food product the label of which states that it contains "20% beef" must actually contain that ingredient in the stated proportion.*

*The material of animal origin used by the pet food industry comprises those parts of animals which are either deemed surplus to human consumption or are not normally consumed by people in the UK, and derived from animals inspected and passed as fit for human consumption prior to slaughter.* Animal material of this nature, which is not intended for human consumption, is classified as "animal by-products" under the EC Regulation on Animal By-Products for which Defra is responsible, and assigned the lowest risk rating. This rating requires that the material be free of any transmissible disease, which therefore excludes material from dying, diseased or disabled animals.

Pet food is subject to similar controls with respect to authorised additives and levels of undesirable substances as feed for farmed livestock. *For pets, the main part of the risk assessment when setting the maximum permitted levels for undesirable substances will generally be the extent to which the animal can tolerate them.*

Many of the particular nutritional purposes for which feeds may be marketed -- that this, the dietary management of certain conditions where the animal's metabolism is temporarily or permanently impaired -- concern pet food.

Examples of these purposes include the support of renal function in renal insufficiency, the reduction of acute intestinal absorptive disorders, the regulation of glucose supply and support of skin function in dermatosis and excessive hair loss.

Enforcement of the legislation relating to pet food is the responsibility of local authority trading standards officers. This includes sampling and analysis.

Principal Legislation:

The Feeding Stuffs (England) Regulations 2005 (there are separate but parallel Regulations for Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland). These Regulations contain provisions on labelling, undesirable substances and particular nutritional purposes, and set down the offences and penalties for their breach.
EC Regulation 1831/2003 on Feed Additives. This Regulation contains provisions for the control of feed additives in pet food.
EC Regulation 183/2005 on Feed Hygiene. This Regulation sets out the operating standards with which pet food establishments must comply.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Just thought I'd post this reply I got from Butchers today telling me that the colourant is actually caramel, which they tell me is natural.

Hi Liz

Thank you for your email; it is always lovely to hear when someone who takes such an interest in their cats well being and the quality of the food they are fed.

We are a small family run company that takes a great deal of pride in producing a complete, well balanced pet food which has been developed to provide your cats (and dogs) with all the nutrients they need in a completely natural format. We have a very strong 'all natural' ethos and our foods will never include any of the following 'nastys' - Cereals, Soya, Gluten, bulking agents, emulsifiers, preservatives or artificial colourings and flavourings.

With regard to the information listed on the can you will find the statement Contains EEC permitted colourants this refers to a very small amount of natural caramel which used in some of our Classic cat food recipes. Although caramel is a completely natural ingredient which is used to help with the cooking process it is a natural colourant when used in larger quantities and therefore we are required to declare this inclusion on the label in order to adhere to EEC regulations and governing legislation. The largest amount of caramel found in any of our Classic cat foods is 0.23% which as Im sure you will agree is an incredibly low amount.

I hope this helps put your mind at ease and your cats continue to enjoy their favourite Butcher's Classic dinner with your vote of confidence.

Kindest regards

Lorraine 
Consumer Services
Butcher's Pet Care Ltd


----------

